# Just a quick question



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Prayer shawls, hats, afghans, dishcloths and dish towels.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I like knitting headbands, socks and hats in that order. I like small things that I can carry around with me and don't take forever to finish.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

I like knitting Yankee Knitter patterns. They are easy, fun, and precise. I particularly like the Fisherlad Guernsey, adult Aran sweaters, and mitten patterns! :sm11:


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Toys


----------



## barbtee (Dec 24, 2015)

I love to knit shawls and scarfs and lap robes with the occasional afghan thrown in. All but the afghans go either to friends in need or to Hospice House in Spokane. The neat thing about the shawls and scarves is that you can use any yarn, any size needle, any pattern, or mix and match patterns. There are literally thousands of patterns out there free for the taking.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Sock,socks,and more socks. Also easy doggie sweaters.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't have a favourite - I like to make different things.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I like to knit socks, hats, shawls & sweaters (not in that particular order) :sm01:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Socks and baby things, but I do have a few shawls that I am going to get working on this year.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Hats, dish cloths.


----------



## TJ'S NANA (Jan 7, 2014)

I love to knit shawls and hats for cancer patients. I do diverse when a new baby is announced. So far one new baby coming in May.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

This Christmas it was cozy mug covers, I made probably 50 plus. Now my "thing" is hats.

Trying to use some of the stash before I move on to larger things. Secondly, I have no passion for socks or dishcloth's. Go figure. Will be curious also what other Kper's will say.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

My favorite is socks. Then dishcloths, doll clothes and afghans for the large project.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I like making lapghans for wheelchair persons (I'm done shortly after I'm sick of it). Sorry but I'm a tad impatient! I really love entrelac and now with 5 WIP's, I've begun an entrelac lapghan. Happy me. Bet I finish the last one first. LOL


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hats


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

prayer shawls and I want to start socks once again....


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Socks and prayer shawls - until DH decides on his next sweater!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I love making socks and prefer that to all other small projects. (I also like wearing them). I like portable items like socks, cowls, scarfs that I can take to appointments and meetings.

I do make baby clothes for a knit charity group and if the item is small enough I can take those also. I have to start a knitted knocker and if I like doing it, I will add that to my charity knitting. So that maybe a new favorite.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

My favorite things to knit are Aran sweaters and cardigans and lacy knits.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Anything that doesn't have to fit. MN


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

My favorite thing to knit is anything lacy like shawls, shawlettes, scarves & cowls. However, I also love to knit hats with interesting patterns & especially cables.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Shawls, scarves, socks (new thing for me), and afghans


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Little baby sweaters and now socks!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love making Dishcloths and the least thing I like to knit is hats.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Shawls, especially asymetrical. Unusual patterns.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Socks! Hats are a fun knit too.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Socks and shawls.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hats and scarfs seem to be my go to when I want to have a "small" project to work on. But I do enjoy "make it up as I go" sweaters/guernseys.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Socks, socks, and more socks !!!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Pullover sweaters! Doing lots of socks lately.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Anything on my Bond. I'm impatient and like to get results in a hurry.
I like scarves and hats to match but have done my fill for a while. I want to do a few cardigans next and have the yarn and patterns waiting. 
I haven't done socks or dishcloths and have no desire to try them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Socks, shawls and handtowel/cloth's and baby wear.....but I alway's have to have socks and cloths on the pin's


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

books said:


> Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


Thanks for posting this question. It is so interesting reading what others like to do!!!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Sox, washcloths, BSJs.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Knit scarfs, mittens, sweaters, socks and crochet afghans. Lately I have been wanting to knit a blanket, but can not seem to settle on which one?


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Hats


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Socks, gloves, toys.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Another for socks. Basic sock is so portable, but if want to can do so much with them.
Knit almost anything that takes my fancy though.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I don't have a favourite - I like to make different things.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hats and dish cloths for charity knitting. Socks and simple shawls for myself.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Sweaters have always been my favorite


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Cardigans, jumpers (sweaters) mostly for babies, children and adults; then anything else - shawls, blankets, socks etc... Mostly machine knit now, but always having some hand knitting going for Knitted Knockers UK.


----------



## JAYKAY65 (Apr 22, 2016)

I love knitting dolls, teddies and any other toys.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

I love knitting socks, socks, socks and baby clothes. Recent sock addict. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dishclothes to try out new stitch patterns. Hats and mitts are my go-to's for charity knitting. At the moment I am attempting to crochet a hat pattern given to me by a friend - it is going "not bad" considering I am fairly new at crocheting. I hope to try knitting socks if I can ever figure out which needles would be best to use with the Magic Loop. I have tried to do the Magic Loop with the circular needles I have now but they are not the right kind as I can't seem to get the circle going - likely the cable is too stiff or too short - that's what I tell myself anyway. I'm assuming that the Chiao Goo circulars with red cables in steel would be my best choice. I saved the telephone number for Handsome Fibers that someone kindly gave and will call and speak to a rep there tomorrow. At .38 cents on the dollar (Cdn. versus U.S. funds) this is a bit of a decision for me and I don't want to make the wrong one. I realize that in the end it is my decision what to buy....but...... would it be better for me to just buy a cable and the needles for socks; versus buying a whole set? I don't think I would ever use the largest size the sets offer.


----------



## suebrownmilnes (Apr 11, 2016)

Gloves mittens and scarves


----------



## Esopusmom (Jun 29, 2016)

Hats for chemo patients is my primary pastime interspersed with scarfs. Afghans are too big and clumsy, but I have done personalized afghans and pillows


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I just love knitting, just as long as it has a nice pattern in it, preferably a lacy pattern.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


In order of preference: Socks, fingerless mitts, boot cuffs, hats, moebius scarves.. and the occasional baby sweater.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Toys, hats and other small items, but toys are my very favorite things to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

joan311 said:


> Dishclothes to try out new stitch patterns. Hats and mitts are my go-to's for charity knitting. At the moment I am attempting to crochet a hat pattern given to me by a friend - it is going "not bad" considering I am fairly new at crocheting. I hope to try knitting socks if I can ever figure out which needles would be best to use with the Magic Loop. I have tried to do the Magic Loop with the circular needles I have now but they are not the right kind as I can't seem to get the circle going - likely the cable is too stiff or too short - that's what I tell myself anyway. I'm assuming that the Chiao Goo circulars with red cables in steel would be my best choice. I saved the telephone number for Handsome Fibers that someone kindly gave and will call and speak to a rep there tomorrow. At .38 cents on the dollar (Cdn. versus U.S. funds) this is a bit of a decision for me and I don't want to make the wrong one. I realize that in the end it is my decision what to buy....but...... would it be better for me to just buy a cable and the needles for socks; versus buying a whole set? I don't think I would ever use the largest size the sets offer.


The KP link under my posts takes you through to the Workshops held here on KP. One of the ones I taught is Magic Loop- have a look there for information on needles (though I don't think I advise certain needles just what to look for).

I haven't used the Chiao Goo so don't know what they ar elike. But I love Hiya Hiyas. 
If you don't think you will use many of the needles then don't get a set.
Most if not all of them can be bought as fixed as well. Or bought separately so you only need to buy the tips and cord lengths you want. And this way you don't need a large outlay at one time. Especially if you then decide you don't like the needles!
Also gives you a chance to find out what tips like best on your needles as well.
Also until recently the sizes most suitable for socks haven't been available as interchangeables-so be careful if you get a set that they go down small enough. It may be worth also looking at my workshop on socks on magic loop. There I discuss needle size etc for socks. (one of the patterns on the magic loop workshop is a hat that can be done in sock yarn with suitable needles for socks.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

My favorites are mittens an just did fingerless mittens again next year , scarfs an afghans a hats an dorm slipper boots those were great an easy too an take along to work with at Drs appts I've done babies an none now!!! Those were the smallest an fastest an loved them. But bigger now an that's fine!! Also done crochet afghans a scarfs to own shawls too got one going now between scarfs an slippers (Dorm)


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Shawls, afghans, baby blankets, lap robes. no particular favorite I like to knit and crochet. Right now I am knitting scarves (fashion type) to take to a friend in the Philippines next week.
When I find a stitch I like I try to make a dishcloth to see how it looks than maybe something else using that stitch. I made a baby blanket for my granddaughter with a stitch I found in the Celtic stitches and a scarf from my daughter from another Celtic stitch I liked.


----------



## cindy2bbb (Jan 8, 2017)

I love to knit a pattern I made up. It's 5 stchs of knit then 5 stchs of purl for 5 rows. Then switch and do 5 stchs of purl where the knit was and 5 stchs of knit where the purl was for 5 rows and it comes out looking like a checkerboard pattern.


----------



## Abbyljames (Feb 18, 2015)

Baby/children and doll clothes


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like to make baby things. It's a good thing because I'm a teacher in a school with a lot of young teachers who,aremjust starting their families.


----------



## Willie's Mom (Jul 12, 2016)

socks, socks , and more socks!!!!
my husband only wears my handmade socks
i like to make hats also but they never fit right. any ideas?


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Scarves @ hats for charity


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

slippers, when I become a better knitter it will be sweaters


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the challenge of lace, so I knit shawls when I can concentrate. (My husband retired in December so concentration time is at a premium! LOL!) But mindless knitting is also great. I can usually do that with simple hats or dishcloths & towels. I enjoy knitting a sweater every year for my grandson.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking at my projects & favorites on Ravelry, the items I most like & want to knit are cowls & shawls. Really anything with an interesting texture, stitches, or construction. I also like projects that challenge me & where I learn new techniques. After making the Dishcloth Sweater last year with the workshop here on KP, I'm ready to make one in a nicer yarn. I have it ready in a bag, but I've been distracted by small, quick projects lately.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Socks!


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

Baby Blankets, Socks, Sweaters & Coats.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I would make dishies as a take with project and do bkankets at home. I would work at a table ti carry some the weight. Enjoy.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

books said:


> Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


For me it's knitted adult socks, toddler pullovers/cardigans, crocheted ( as in newborn or 12 mos. size) baby sweater sets. I have done many afghans, usually to use leftover yarns, but prefer quilting when I do a blanket. My other hobbies are cooking, baking, cake decorating, collecting cookbooks and any kitchen gadgets, small appliances or cookware. And when I have time or money to do so, I like to travel. I also love to sew, and have "too many" sewing machines. And last but not least, Traditional country music! What about the rest of you?


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I like to knit shawlettes, hats and socks.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Lace knitting of any thing!


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Small things that can be used as prototypes for others - e.g gloves and mitts in colours and fairisle, toddlers' jumpers, boot cuffs, tea cosies.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I like knitting headbands, socks and hats in that order. I like small things that I can carry around with me and don't take forever to finish.


Ditto ????


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Have any of you made many "messy bun caps?" I think that's what they call them. They seem to be in style for young girls now, but I haven't found a pattern yet.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Scarves, hats and items for my grandchildren.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

baby buntings for the unwed mothers home
Blessings


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

My favourite is toys, knitted or crochet.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Socks, socks and socks. Not fancy ones but a utilitarian sock that fits and feels good and knit so I can replace the heel on. My feet are always cold so a good sock is important to me. Plus I'm always on the move and it needs to be portable, and I can use up lots of small amounts of yarn. I dye and spin quite a bit so they give me a chance to use those yarns. I do the occasional large items like a long sweater (my daughter gets one about every three years) but this year it was thrummed mittens and more socks! The first time I took some scrap fleece that someone gave me, dyed it with grape kool aid, made a spindle with a toy wheel, dowel and cup hook, spun it into yarn and then knit it into my first pair of socks I was hooked! You'd have thought I invented butter! Socks it is.????


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting topic......socks, scarfs (for red scarf project), prayer shawls, mitts, fingerless mitts. I've made lacy shawls too. Like to try new patterns.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Currently hats. I've knit 2 messy bun hats (free "Messy Bun Hat II" in Ravelry) in 1 day while watching tv, with $2 a skein (on sale) Michael's bulky yarn (Loops & Threads Charisma). One skein makes 1 hat with a tiny bit left over. 

Was fun to knit.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hard to chose. Shawls, socks, sweaters in the round with minimal seaming.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

In recent past, I loved doing socks, but currently am getting a bit bored with the ones I am doing for gift replacement. Recently, ponchos have been fun, with many patterns for interest and variety, as well as similar capelets and capes. And some specialty items, VW pillow, Angry Bird golf club cover, leg warmers for Barbie costume) have been fun--but for one only.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Shawls and toys


----------



## Sinister (Aug 2, 2015)

I think it is interesting that sweaters were only mentioned twice in the comments above, and they were not the knitters' first choice. Since a lot of you seemed to like to knit afghans and shawls, it can't be because sweaters seem to take so long. I am always looking for interesting sweater patterns and I find that if I gift my knitting to a friend, she is thrilled to get a sweater--more so than socks or mitts or a hat.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Dishcloths and socks are my go to


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

sweaters, socks, hats, afghans. I love to knit.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Socks


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I like doing socks and scarves for quick things, sweaters and afghans for longer projects.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Slipper socks with worsted on double points.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I crochet instead of knit. My favs are scarves; beanies; baby blankets; and afghans. I've also started a dishtowel project, but the yarn I chose (Crafters Secret) splits too easily. I'd probably enjoy that too if I had a better cotton yarn.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Hats, Mittens, socks sometimes, shawls, sweater every once and a while. Oh, and, don't mind baby blankets.????


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Shawls and hats. Second favorite are lapghans followed by scarves.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Socks and socks and socks... :sm02:


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Mostly shawls, scarves, hats, sweaters. Once in a while a baby blanket or mittens or some other thing.


----------



## Dociap41 (Jan 26, 2015)

Socks!!!!!!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

lindamarcella said:


> Socks, socks and socks. Not fancy ones but a utilitarian sock that fits and feels good and knit so I can replace the heel on. My feet are always cold so a good sock is important to me. Plus I'm always on the move and it needs to be portable, and I can use up lots of small amounts of yarn. I dye and spin quite a bit so they give me a chance to use those yarns. I do the occasional large items like a long sweater (my daughter gets one about every three years) but this year it was thrummed mittens and more socks! The first time I took some scrap fleece that someone gave me, dyed it with grape kool aid, made a spindle with a toy wheel, dowel and cup hook, spun it into yarn and then knit it into my first pair of socks I was hooked! You'd have thought I invented butter! Socks it is.????


I also make utility socks, just a fancy pair once in a while. I take crochet (doily) thread and dye it the color of socks to strengthen the heel more. When they are beyond repair, I crochet a whole black sole, sew it to the bottom and I use them as slippers, or in my boots. The RA in my feet is much less painful now that I wear the home made socks. I also give a lot of pairs away I made 211 pr last year! Oh and BTW, I do the cuffs in K2P1 and they look much better! That was a suggestion from a lady at bingo about 5 years ago and I've done it ever since. I also work the cast on tail in for the first row! I like the look.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

joan311 said:


> Dishclothes to try out new stitch patterns. Hats and mitts are my go-to's for charity knitting. At the moment I am attempting to crochet a hat pattern given to me by a friend - it is going "not bad" considering I am fairly new at crocheting. I hope to try knitting socks if I can ever figure out which needles would be best to use with the Magic Loop. I have tried to do the Magic Loop with the circular needles I have now but they are not the right kind as I can't seem to get the circle going - likely the cable is too stiff or too short - that's what I tell myself anyway. I'm assuming that the Chiao Goo circulars with red cables in steel would be my best choice. I saved the telephone number for Handsome Fibers that someone kindly gave and will call and speak to a rep there tomorrow. At .38 cents on the dollar (Cdn. versus U.S. funds) this is a bit of a decision for me and I don't want to make the wrong one. I realize that in the end it is my decision what to buy....but...... would it be better for me to just buy a cable and the needles for socks; versus buying a whole set? I don't think I would ever use the largest size the sets offer.


I absolutely love my Chiao Goo needles. I stared with the interchangeable set and loved them so much I sent for the dpn in sizes 1 - 8. I've put all my old needles away, even my set of Boye interchangeables and will be selling them in my yard sale. The red twist cords are as perfect as Ive ever found, too!! I got every size in large and small connections and two 8" ones to be used for a long needle. One little carrying bag will hold every needle I will ever use, and when I travel I have to have them ALL with me!~ LOL


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

_Anything_ lacy :sm01:


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Scarves, and shawls also baby blankets. Don like socks because the yarn is so small and I also don't like bulky yarn.


----------



## gtobias (Oct 2, 2016)

I love knitting baby jerseys and especially ones that need swiss darning. Gertie


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Anything BUT socks. Don't wear them, don't know anyone that does, so no point in wasting my time to knit them. That's just me.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Socks and hats. I have a scarf on the needles that I just can't seem to finish!


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I like cables and nice textured designs, usually children's sweaters, because the pieces are small. Then I like to crochet for a while and then knit again. When I crochet, it's usually afghans, and sometimes i like to make doilies or tablecovers. Acttually, if you could see my pile of WIPs, one could say my hobby is "starting" projects. Ha!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Anything for babies. Also love knitting sweaters, mostly for me. Also knit hats, shawls and lapghan - those mostly for charity.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Socks, shawls and hats.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ moebious.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Smaller, cuter items for the grandkids. Cradle bags and now gs has requested a messenger bag!
Cowls for friends and charity.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

SOCKS, no question about it!!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

books said:


> Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


I don't have a single favourite -- I love to knit socks, scarves, shawls, sweaters, hats, mittens, gloves, dishcloths, afghans. A few toys/shaped items.

I love to crochet afghans, doilies, toys and shaped items, shawls, hats.

Mostly - I prefer knitting for garments and crochet for 3 dimensional shapes/patterns.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Hats


----------



## Paj (Jan 7, 2017)

I love having a long project to do. Short and quick has its use, for gifts and craft sales, etc. But I love watching a project grow and take shape as I work. My favorite is lace shawls. They sell well at the holidays!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

My favourite items to knit are sweaters and cardigans, but I like knitting a variety of other things, usually clothing.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

I like knitting animals, baby dumpling dolls, Shawls, scarfs, socks and hats


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I love shawls and scarves with interesting patterns. Can be lace or otherwise.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hats (currently addicted to the 1898 one), scarves, washcloths... usually anything simple and fast (except socks, not into them).


----------



## suprise (Jun 18, 2012)

Baby sweaters and my own pattern for bracelets.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

dmbt said:


> Have any of you made many "messy bun caps?" I think that's what they call them. They seem to be in style for young girls now, but I haven't found a pattern yet.


I made a few of these in the last couple weeks. I used various hat patterns and knitted until the hat was approximately 8 - 8 1/2 inches. Then I decreased until I had 14 stitches left on my needles. Bound off then seamed it together. Fit the college student perfectly.

Then, after all of that, my sister located a pattern. Here is a link to a pattern she found
:http://www.studioknitsf.com/2016/12/knit-messy-bun-hat/


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Socks, mitts and down town down pullover or cardigans.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

My favorite thing to knit are hats - both for chemo patients and for homeless. They don't take that long, and you can do all kinds of different color combinations, designs, so no two are alike.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't really have a favorite, I really love trying new things. And I really enjoy knitting an item someone has requested. Great topic, love seeing what other people make.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Amostly sweaters. Also hats.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love to knit pullovers. I now have way too many. I knit vests for my husband, and he has way too many. I knit socks, but not nearly as many as my husband or I could use, so I should step that up. I used to knit lots of critter blankets for animals in animal shelters. However, I knit really loosely--even when I'm knitting with three strands of yarn together--so their paws and claws would get stuck in the blankies. If I knitted more tightly, I'd get very sore hands (I've tried it). Really need to find another knitting obsession, so I'll be following this topic with eagerness. (And I have an enormous stash!)

Hazel


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Mostly sweaters. Also hats.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Socks.


----------



## Rjhalford8 (Dec 21, 2016)

Shawls are my all-time favorite but also cardigans, dollies, hats and scarfs. But I mix it up.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shawls, hars, socks, blankets and sheep pillows.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shawls, hats, socks, blankets and sheep pillows.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Hats and scarfs seem to be my go to when I want to have a "small" project to work on. But I do enjoy "make it up as I go" sweaters/guernseys.


I really like knitting "make it up as I go" sweaters, too. I never know in exactly what direction these sweaters will take me. The fronts and backs don't usually match, but they coordinate.

Hazel


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Bibs! I love seeing a whole bunch finished quickly


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I make baby blankets for the local hospital. They are the right size that I don't lose interest in them before they are finished. I made one prayer shawl and that will probably be my last. Didn't like the pattern or the yarn very well, and the recipient looked at it like " what do I want this thing for?" had to be urged by her grandmother to even say thank you, then she said "it's nice and soft" and promptly dropped it on the floor and went back to her computer. I make socks for me since I can get the fit I want and they last longer, but I don't like picking up stitches for the gusset so I need to find a different pattern.


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Socks, scarves and cowls are my faves!!


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Can I join your unofficial poll w/ what I like to crochet? Baby blankets, sweaters, and mittens. I'm trying to work on a pair of socks, but am struggling.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

socks, shawls, afghans


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, I do enjoy baby sweaters (newborn to 1 yr--quick & easy); have knit many, many blankets and the old-fashion bonnets, have knit adult sweaters, scarves, but, for the past two years, I have been knitting "beanies" (ski hats style) for women with breast cancer and donate these to a nearby hospital; infant hats (beanies,too) to send to my friend in Atlanta whose church group includes them to low-income families in layette sets and also have knit beanies for pediatric cancer patients. I also have knit these beanies for fund-raising for an animal rescue group with which I volunteer and also for friends or other requests. I guess approx. 300+. So enjoy particularly the hats knit for charity giving! :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## olympiacocoa (Jul 24, 2011)

Cowls and scarves


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to Carola--regarding your baby blankets--what are the measurements, please?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fingerless mitts, hats, afghans, Twiddle Muffs, dog hats/sweaters mostly for greyhounds,
Scrubbies with the Washi yarn. Love them for a quick gift.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Felted slippers


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

luvrcats said:


> to Carola--regarding your baby blankets--what are the measurements, please?


The hospital I donate to prefers 30 inches by 30 inches. I have also made smaller premie blankets to use up stash, but don't remember what size they all were. I've also made a few that were a little larger than 30 by 30 to use that last bit of a skein of yarn.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

CarolA said:


> I make baby blankets for the local hospital. They are the right size that I don't lose interest in them before they are finished. I made one prayer shawl and that will probably be my last. Didn't like the pattern or the yarn very well, and the recipient looked at it like " what do I want this thing for?" had to be urged by her grandmother to even say thank you, then she said "it's nice and soft" and promptly dropped it on the floor and went back to her computer. I make socks for me since I can get the fit I want and they last longer, but I don't like picking up stitches for the gusset so I need to find a different pattern.


I dont like picking up stitches for the gusset either. I do toe up. You might like to try them.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Scarves, cowls with matching fingerless mitts, I can see the end, then hats and I may challenge myself with the odd sweater.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

44gram said:


> I dont like picking up stitches for the gusset either. I do toe up. You might like to try them.


I would like to try the two at a time toe up socks so I know how long I can make the cuff with the amount of yarn I have, but I haven't taken the time to study the you tube videos to find one I can understand and learn from. I know a woman who uses the magic loop to make socks but I don't know her well enough to ask her to teach me, plus she shared her socks are made cuff down. Would be same principle for magic loop I would think.


----------



## babyknits (Sep 21, 2016)

Blankets for sure . . . love the thrill and satisfaction when casting off at the end of a big project.


----------



## Vista (Apr 30, 2016)

Like making sweaters most of all, mostly cardigans.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

joan311 said:


> Dishclothes to try out new stitch patterns. Hats and mitts are my go-to's for charity knitting. At the moment I am attempting to crochet a hat pattern given to me by a friend - it is going "not bad" considering I am fairly new at crocheting. I hope to try knitting socks if I can ever figure out which needles would be best to use with the Magic Loop. I have tried to do the Magic Loop with the circular needles I have now but they are not the right kind as I can't seem to get the circle going - likely the cable is too stiff or too short - that's what I tell myself anyway. I'm assuming that the Chiao Goo circulars with red cables in steel would be my best choice. I saved the telephone number for Handsome Fibers that someone kindly gave and will call and speak to a rep there tomorrow. At .38 cents on the dollar (Cdn. versus U.S. funds) this is a bit of a decision for me and I don't want to make the wrong one. I realize that in the end it is my decision what to buy....but...... would it be better for me to just buy a cable and the needles for socks; versus buying a whole set? I don't think I would ever use the largest size the sets offer.


When I decided to knit socks, I needed to purchase needles that would work for Magic Loop ... only purchased 1 or 2 needles in several brands (after buying the cheapest bamboo needles I could...which were terrible-it is actually a wonder I continued to knit socks) At the time, I thought a US 2 (2.75mm) was more than small enough. Ok, I did learn after knitting a dozen or so pairs that smaller is actually better when it comes to needles for sock knitting. 
But the needles I tried were Addi, Knitter's Pride Dreams (wood), Karbonz and wood Cubics, and best of all ChiaoGoo in both bamboo and stainless steel. My very favorite needles for socks turned out to be ChiaoGoo Lace Tip (stainless steel) fixed needles in 40" length. But I had purchased some individual tips and one or two 30" cords in the Red Twist style to make 40" circular needles. I wound up purchasing the equivalent of a "small set" ... US 2 through 8 in needle tips (plus the US 2.5) and now have about 5 of the 30" cables. Loved that small set so much that when I could manage it, I purchased the "large set"... 
Although it is more expensive to purchase parts of a set individually... it sometimes is the best way to get what you really want.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Baby cardigans.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just like to knit, but most of the time mindless patterns as I can do that and watch TV with my husband who is not in the best of health.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

CarolA said:


> I would like to try the two at a time toe up socks so I know how long I can make the cuff with the amount of yarn I have, but I haven't taken the time to study the you tube videos to find one I can understand and learn from. I know a woman who uses the magic loop to make socks but I don't know her well enough to ask her to teach me, plus she shared her socks are made cuff down. Would be same principle for magic loop I would think.


www.knitfreedom.com

This is where I learned. I did her toe up. I did one sock at a time with worsted for my first try. Once I understood the construction of the sock, I jumped in with two at a time with worsted and then after a few pairs I tried sock yarn. If you have any questions, please send me a PM I'll be very happy help you along.

Knitfreedom has patterns for several different weights of yarn. Hope this helps you.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

socks


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

books said:


> Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


I'd have to say socks are my favorite as I find them colorful, warm, and fun to wear.


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

I crocheted each of our 12 neighbors a pair of hot pads to take hot stuff out of oven and then knitted a wash cloth to match. 
I'm looking through my stash for something to knit a pair of fingerless gloves with as I really like to make them and they make such good little gifts. But I started another crocheted hot pad to take with me to doctor's office a few days ago. Never know how long you might have to sit and wait. Amazingly not long and the Doctors female assistant came in and immediately started telling me how she had just learned to knit and what she was making and we had a great time chatting about knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The answer to this changes over time for me. For the past few years it has been shawls.


----------



## knitty672 (Feb 10, 2015)

baby hats for charity with some 1898 hats thrown in


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hats, shawls and shawlettes, crocheted toys.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

My favorite is the next project that I have in mind while I am getting bored with the current one!!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

stitchin' time said:


> Anything BUT socks. Don't wear them, don't know anyone that does, so no point in wasting my time to knit them. That's just me.


It's me , too. All that work and they don't even get seen.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have made many lapghans and they are time consuming on their own. Let alone
a full blanket. I now prefer smaller projects and learning new techniques. Have learned in the past few months double knitting...made a bookmark and a hot pad..but the design too lovely, like a work of art, to use. Brilliant creator..tree of gondor.

Also knit my first hat, and now eyeing fair isle with my next hat.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I like to make toys for gifts and charity. I like to make purses, scarves, hats.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Toys, bears, dolls and any small projects. I love instant gratification . . . Lol


----------



## dunkbrighton (Nov 29, 2016)

I really like doing sweaters for myself and other people. I have also done afghans in the past, but not recently. I do have a question, though. What are "prayer" shawls? Not being a church goer, this term baffles me. How are they different than any other kind of shawls?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Socks, socks, socks, bath rugs, retirement home wraps.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

I like to knit different things as I go along. I always have an afghan going on some needles but lately I've put that aside to make hand towels and matching dishcloth sets. When I tire of those, I have a scarf pattern all picked out to make for my niece. I also knit a lot of baby blankets for charity.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I love knitting socks! They too are portable, and make wonderful gifts!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Socks ,because they are so useful and give so much comfort.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I seem to have developed a taste for norwegian sweaters, love the round yoke with all the colors.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have a favourite either, but like knitting socks, fingerless gloves, shawls, baby outfits, etc.


----------



## claudiaruth (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't say I have a favorite, I just like to knit. I'm working on my first sock project, waiting for more yarn to arrive. I'm doing a beautiful sweater and have struggled because the pattern is hard, not complicated, just hard to keep track of where I am.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweaters and things for babies and little kids. Never knit socks, dishcloths or shawls; never have seen the point of the first two, and personally I have no use for prayer shawls. I like to knit items where I don't have to look at the knitting very much, as I'm always doing it while multi-tasking something else. I also prefer to knit with worsted yarn, although occasionally I do something in DK (for a child) or bulky. Never knit on needles below size 5, except for mittens in worsted on 4s.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

May a crocheter chime in? There is a baby blanket that I enjoy making. The pattern was given to me by a friend and it was called the 'Baby flower' pattern. It's not actually flowers but rather a couple of rows done either in a contrasting color or what I like best, a multicolored pastel. The other rows are solid and of a different pattern. The next time I make one, I will try to send a picture.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

dunkbrighton said:


> I really like doing sweaters for myself and other people. I have also done afghans in the past, but not recently. I do have a question, though. What are "prayer" shawls? Not being a church goer, this term baffles me. How are they different than any other kind of shawls?


Prayer shawls are just shawls that while you are making, you say prayers for the recipient. Usually for someone who is ill, but can be for anyone. Our group usually attaches a prayer to the shawls before donating.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

As I've grown older, my preferences for projects has changed. Currently I've been knitting face cloths and crocheting hot pads since they are small and portable. Since I'm wanting to see if I can do "magic circle", have been considering knitted cap (at least one. . .)


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you so much to everyone for taking the time to comment on my e-mail this morning re my search to buy knitting needles. This has also been a great subject and socks seem to rule the world!! When I get my new needles......she said with tongue in cheek! (grin).... 
Joan


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I like to make sweaters and afghans. I am always cold, can you tell?


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I've enjoyed shrugs and sweaters but this year it's socks socks socks, sounds like I've done a lot. Just starting


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

Anything I can finish!


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

Hats and shawls, in that order. I donate them to a Cancer charity. I want to start making headbands too.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I don't have a favourite - I like to make different things.


I agree with you, Bettyirene. Give me needles, yarn and at least one book to listen to, and I'm a happy knitter.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

cowels, scarves & shawls. I also knit a sweater for every new baby at church.


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

Socks????????????. Mittens????????. Scarves ????.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the challenge of knitting lace. It is portable and takes little yarn. Wash cloths are also fun to do as samplers and gifts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Small mindless things, like toys, hats, scarves, baby blankets. I don't have a lot of patience so do not tackle anything too complicated, I also like to crochet.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Socks, dishcloths, scrubbies out of the new scrubbie yearns, clothes for the 5" Berenguer dolls and Gypsycream's patterns.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

i love knitting hats more than anything. I do knit dishcloths and some cowls & scarves. Anything larger is too overwhelming and I get bored with it.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Lace!!!!!! Then cables or any intricate pattern.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

My favorites to knit are shawls, scarves and hats. I now have a collection of them.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I love to knit scarves and hats for charity. I also knit a lot of baby blankets for a group in my home town.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Krykit said:


> I like knitting Yankee Knitter patterns. They are easy, fun, and precise. I particularly like the Fisherlad Guernsey, adult Aran sweaters, and mitten patterns! :sm11:


I agree. Yankee Knitter patterns are excellent. I've knitted many Arans, child and adult, in addition to other Yankee patterns.


----------



## shellykat (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't knit, I crochet. My favorite thing to crochet is filet wall hangings with threads. I also do thread swimsuits and coverups


----------



## oldsewnsew53 (Dec 9, 2016)

I love to knit the dishcloths too. ????


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Scarves and cowls!!


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't think I answered already, but I really like knitting wash cloths (especially for people I know will use them), hats and Christmas stockings! I also make little ponies based on a virtual pet game I play lol but I'm concentrating more on other things at the moment.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Shawls , scarves, sweaters and socks!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Baby sweaters.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I like knitting things with some kind of patter to them--cables and texture patterns, colorwork. Children's sweaters are a convenient size but I like other sweaters as well. But really anything with a pattern.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Love doing socks and shawls.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Prayer shawls and scarves, blankets, socks, scarves, hats, cardigans, doll's clothes and dishcloths. Maybe not in that order but they are my favourite items to make.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

books said:


> Thought I would take a poll, this is not going to be scientific or anything, just to satisfy my curiosity. What is your favorite thing to knit? I love knitting blankets but they can be so overwhelming (I have several on the go right now) I think my truly favorite thing to knit would be dishcloths... they are portable, simple to make and fun. Also love knitting hats for the same reason. Anybody else?


These days, I love knitting and crocheting shawls, scarves, and hats. Not necessarily in that order. When I stared knitting more that 40 years ago, I started with sweaters for adults and dresses for toddlers.


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

I usually have one sock on the needles, but also like doing anything portable--hats, mitts, scarves and cowls--BUT I always have a larger project (or two or three or more--currently have three shawls and four sweaters going!) to work on at home as well.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Socks!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is becoming my fav crochet project. Fleece afghans with a crochet border.
This is for a DEAR KPer. Hope she likes it.
I love making baby ones also. Such a soft snuggly blanket that wears like iron.


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

it not so much what i'm making but who its for sooo easy to knit for my daughter, partner and granddaughter as they are so appreciative and excited when they get knit items for myself it very harder


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

it not so much what i'm making but who its for sooo easy to knit for my daughter, partner and granddaughter as they are so appreciative and excited when they get knit items for myself it very harder


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Am really loving this thread!!!!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Sinister said:


> I think it is interesting that sweaters were only mentioned twice in the comments above, and they were not the knitters' first choice. Since a lot of you seemed to like to knit afghans and shawls, it can't be because sweaters seem to take so long. I am always looking for interesting sweater patterns and I find that if I gift my knitting to a friend, she is thrilled to get a sweater--more so than socks or mitts or a hat.


Maybe because fit is more important in sweaters? I've given more than one sweater away because it fit someone else better than it fit me.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hats,socks, mittens and blankets.


----------



## dennie (Jan 5, 2017)

At present I'm into baby things as they go to the maternity hospitals..
I have done dishcloths and I'm also knotting a top for myself.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

I love to crochet. My favorite thing to crochet are ottomans, beanbag chairs, toys and my most favorite....blankets. I have four blankets and one chair that have to be done by middle of May. I just love doing these projects.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Socks, hats and sweaters. Especially socks with all the wonderful sock yarns available.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Prayer shawls, sweaters for grandchildren, & baby blankets!


----------



## dennie (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm attempting bootees..and i do have a croched rug i stsrted ages ago..


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Knit hats, especially the Seafarers Watch Cap from Seamen's Church. Crochet headbands. I make other things, but those are my favorites,


----------



## CuriouslyCrocheted (Dec 28, 2016)

Since I'm walking the learning line between crochet & knitting, my current favorites are:
Baby Blankets
and Baby Sweaters/Dresses,
Although, I hope to graduate to knitting socks soon!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> This is becoming my fav crochet project. Fleece afghans with a crochet border.
> This is for a DEAR KPer. Hope she likes it.
> I love making baby ones also. Such a soft snuggly blanket that wears like iron.


Oh I love this idea. I will have to try this idea! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Idaho Doc (Jan 9, 2017)

I've knat quite a few sweaters and love the fair isle and Norwegian type patterns. Also Icelandic. So sweaters. Then crocheted afghans.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Idaho Doc said:


> I've knat quite a few sweaters and love the fair isle and Norwegian type patterns. Also Icelandic. So sweaters. Then crocheted afghans.


Welcome, Doc!!!!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Hats, dishcloths and fingerless gloves. My goals are to knit a lapghan this year and finish the socks that I started far too long ago!


----------



## Lady Re (Jan 9, 2017)

I love to knit scarves most of all but will also knit a baby blanket now and then. I did just tackle what is supposed to turn out to be a full-size knitted afghan.
Re


----------



## frances sullivan (Aug 10, 2016)

Hats, prayer shawls and etc. for charity only


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Scarves, shawls, hats, slippers


----------



## mollyabc (Jan 9, 2017)

Shawls and scarves. I have promised myself that I will attempt sock knitting this year - I have so many skeins of sock yarn.


----------



## khkokomo (Oct 23, 2012)

Socks, definitely. It is so satisfying when a pair is completed.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

mollyabc said:


> Shawls and scarves. I have promised myself that I will attempt sock knitting this year - I have so many skeins of sock yarn.


Welcome, mollyabc


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

socks, baby sweaters, anything stash buster


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I like to change it up. I usually have on large knit or crochet project (blanket or sweater) that has more than one color that stays at my "nest." Then, I usually have a carry around project that is a hat, socks, mittens, bow scarf, etc. Then there is the impulse knit that I work on to break up the big projects. I like to try different colors, textures, shapes, patterns. My current kick is mittens.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I love baby clothes but no babies anymore so do hats, mittens an fingerless gloves , Dorm Boots scarfs an afghans an cowls too


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Susan Spencer said:


> I usually have one sock on the needles, but also like doing anything portable--hats, mitts, scarves and cowls--BUT I always have a larger project (or two or three or more--currently have three shawls and four sweaters going!) to work on at home as well.


I'm all for instant gratification!! I want to see the results ASAP, so I finish one project before I start another one. Besides, in my case, when I stop in the middle of something for whatever reason and let more than one day go by, when I pick it up again, it never looks the same, and aso, I might just lose interest in the dropped project.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Quiltermouse said:


> Maybe because fit is more important in sweaters? I've given more than one sweater away because it fit someone else better than it fit me.


For me, it is because, for an unknown reason, I dislike making the sleeves. Even at the time when I was knitting at least one sweater a week, many times I'd knit the sleeves plain, without repeating the main pattern on them, and just out of laziness. Another reason why I stopped making sweaters is because I'm never cold, and neither are my family members at home and now that I retired, I don't have coworkers that like to wear them.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have just finished my first shawl. It is just garter stitch, no lace, but I loved knitting it. Definitely more in my hands! I also love crocheting dish cloths for family and friends, and afghans for grandchildren.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

mollyabc said:


> Shawls and scarves. I have promised myself that I will attempt sock knitting this year - I have so many skeins of sock yarn.


Please start. Do a simple pair and if you have a special young person make them a pair. It will be done in no time then you'll be ready to a pair for you. A basic pair will be done in no time. I promise you, after you slip on a pair of handknit socks you'll never go back. Good luck.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Sweaters, cardigans are my all time favorites.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Hats...and I live in the Phoenix AZ area so we use a hat like twice in the winter here...go figure!


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

I go from one 'craze' to another. At the moment it is lace shawls, but I know I will get fed up and move onto something else. Previous one was squares for blankets, who knows what the next one will be, it is usually something I see on pinterest or this site that leaps out at me and says 'you must make me'. I often make things that I or nobody I know would have a use for, I just enjoy making them. These get donated to charities.


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

Travelin....that's what it's all about isn't it - every once in a while we have to do something just for fun!!


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like to make Irish fisherman sweaters. I use to make them for shops in Portland Maine. I live in Georgi now and make them for cancer auctions on Long Island,Maine.


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Irish fisherman sweaters. I use to knit them for shops in Portland Maine. Mostly "the Wool Room". I live in Georgia now,not much call for them. So I make them for the cancer auctions in my hometown of Long Island, Maine.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Slippers,hats,socks,in that order


----------

